# Mixer advice, please!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've just learned that I'm going to get a Kitchen Aid mixer for my Chanukah gift. I've been drooling over the Epicurean, but wonder if it's worth the price for someone who doesn't bake frequently. Is the ultra power with the tilt head okay? I can get it for about $165 at my local department store (sale price plus employee discount). Or should I explore other brands? Please reply soon, as the sale starts December 9.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezzaluna, For both the home and professional kitchens,Kitchen aid is the best. (in my opinion)
cc
For small batch baking

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 12-02-2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Mezzaluna

I know what you mean, I've drooled over the KitchenAid for years. I got the Ultra Power for my birthday last summer, a dream come true. Like you I wondered which model I should get.

I do a fair amount of baking, at least once a week more these days because of Christmas. I wanted to have a mixer who could handle heavy dough like bread or brioche without the motor over working. The Ultra Power can handle that very easily. The selling point was the tilting head. I didn't like the raising and lowering bowl of the more powerful mixer, you have to remove the beater to get to the dough. The KitchenAid representative told me that for a non commercial kitchen the Ultra Power is great and powerful enough. Also enter into the consideration the counter space it would take, my kitchen isn't that big so every inch count, you want to leave your mixer on the counter it's too heavy to lift and carry every time you want to bake. The bonus in getting the cheaper model was that I was able to get some accessories. A second bowl is really a must.

Don't think the indecision is over because you settled on a model, next you have to decide what colour you want.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Make sure you hand them a card with the exact model and the best place to buy it written on it. I know I've been related to people who could go shopping, see any KitchenAid mixer and buy it. "She said she wanted a KitchenAid, here's one, and it's a lot cheaper..." I'd hate for you to have to bring something back after Christmas, instead of getting to use it that day. 

I once gave a breadmaking lesson to a woman at her house who had told me she had a KitchenAid mixer, and wanted to learn how to use it. What she actually had was a useless-when-new broken some-other-brand mixer she had bought at a yard sale and stored in the back of her corner cabinet, so she had never even tried to use it. She thought "KitchenAid" was some generic term I was using to mean "any electric mixer". We ended up mixing it with a spoon and kneading it by hand, and I'm sure she never tried again.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have had my KA HeavyDuty 5Q mixer for about seven years. It is still going strong. I bake a decent amount of bread, including heavier ryes that really need Kneading







I have seen them on the web recently for around $300. I couldn't live without it!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I bought a KA ultra power with 4.5qt. bowl this week. Sisi, your note about the tilting head making things easier really sank in, so I passed up the Epicurean model. It was on sale for $199, and I was able to save about $50 bucks due to a special reduction and some store coupons. Plus, I'm an employee at the store, so I'll save another 10%. Not bad! I bought an extra bowl and the pouring shield. None of the other gadgets seeme worth it since I have a food processer and a pasta machine already. I'm going to inaugurate it with a scrumptious cake- maybe a reine de Saba or a cheesecake. Any other suggestions?

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited 12-08-2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Mezzaluna,

Glad you got your mixer. Isn't it a wonderful machine. I don't know how I lived without it for so long. The pouring shield came with the mixer. In all honesty, I don't find it that useful. The second bowl on the other hand is wonderful. What colour did you decide on?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got the almond cream color, and it goes great with the tile backsplash in my kitchen, too. I went back to the store and got an extra bowl, by the way. It seemed to make sense to me and I have the storage space (lucky girl!).


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I have a yellow one, the same 4.5 qt. model. Bought it last christmas for myself, I try never to forget myself in the gift-giving process on christmas. I like the tilting feature on it. Baked alot of cookies last year on christmas. I hardly ever get use of the pouring shield, guess because I'm use to adding ingredients to the bowl in standard fashion and forgot about the shield. I think I'll buy the grinder attachment for myself this year.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It does weigh a ton! When we built our home I had a mixer shelf put in the island. My food processer is on it, and I dont' think the KA would fit- nor would the shelf support the weight! So it's proudly on the counter, awaiting a test drive this week.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

With regard to the KA UltraPower and 5 qt mixers, can they handle just a little thing -- like one egg -- as well as batter for an entire batch of cookies? Does the machine "travel" when it's running? Are the KAs noisy? I have been considering getting a standing electric mixer, too, and, in addition to the KAs, keep seeing the Kenmore (a British product) and an AEG/Electrolux from Sweden favorably mentioned. Rose Levy Berenbaum recommends the Kenmore because it does as well with small and larger jobs. All these machines are expensive enough that I'm hoping it will serve well for years and years. Any information regarding the comparative advantages of each mixer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Brook, I wonder why you'd need a mixer for just one egg... but I get the point. It does fine with small batches because the bowl has a small bottom and steep sides. It is far too heavy to travel on the work surface! I don't think it's overly noisy, either. I have no knowledge of the other machines, but I'm happy with my new KA.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's a great machine. Really love mine. There is a smaller bowl available.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I am so glad to hear that the KA Ultra is a good choice--I found it on sale some time back and got up my courage to buy it. Then I worried if I should have gotten the movable bowl model since I had seen it on the cooking shows on television. The tilt head works fine for me. Glad to know I made a good choice. I really like it!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

A few years ago, my husband bought me the KA Ultra Power 4.5 qt. model (white), tilting head, with 2 bowls, grinder and sausage attachments, pouring shield and plastic lid. I feel comfortable using a maximum of 7 cups of flour. If you are to do heavier jobs, suggest the 6 qt. model.

Don't know what I would do without mine! I bake bread every weekend along with pizza dough.


----------

